# How fast can you type



## apj101

http://www.typingtest.com/
*use the material from the Wizard of Oz over a test time of 1 min*
I got 64 wpm net speed


----------



## Verve

Not fast enough, 36 wmp


----------



## Geoff

Not too bad, 67WPM:


----------



## deankenny

54wpm better than i though i like that test lol






hey 54wpm better than i though i like that test lol


----------



## Archangel

bah..   34 wpm with 20 errors    I really shouldnt try typing too fast.    ( true, maybe the fact that english is a forreign language to me adds a bit,..   but my typing truly sucks :| )

edit:  No need to post a pic of that performance either i gues.


----------



## jimmymac

hmm 82 WPM, 0 errors,  not bad, thought i was little faster to be honest, prob out of practice


----------



## The_Other_One

I got about 60 laying on my bed using my laptop.  I'd probably do better at my desktop with a nice keyboard.  However, I type much faster when I'm going from my head, and not having to follow something else typed on the screen.  I tend to get ahead of myself and type what I think SHOULD be next.


----------



## successfulerror

i got 18 WPM with 3 errors lol I ROCKS


----------



## apj101

Jet, we need another league table


----------



## magicman

Not that bad considering I never learnt to type, and developed my own system likened to playing the piano.


----------



## Bramp

The thing is I have to look when I type, so I had to keep taking my eyes of the screen or I probably would have been a lot faster. Got 30wps


----------



## Burgerbob

Ill try it when i get home, these keyboards at school suck, i tried it and got errors on every other word cuz the keys are too sensitive and wiggly. Ill prob get like 50WPM.


----------



## Rambo

51 WPM. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Saurian

it won't let me. Bah, stupid IE & Vista...

I'll try to get it to work later. I did 90+ back in high school with less then 3 errors repeated. I'd say I'm probably around 75 now, but I use the delete key alot lol. I'm the opposite though, I can type alot faster when I have something to type from, as opposed to coming up with it on the fly.


----------



## calumn

Hmm I didn't do too bad.
Ahhh stupid image shack and file size limits...
I can type faster than my computing teacher!
We did this thing at school and I was 7 wpm faster than her.




Wow some of you are really fast.


----------



## Jet

Gross speed: 60 WPM
Net speed: 57 WPM


----------



## jp198780

i got 30WPM, im sure i can type faster if i didnt hit screw up soo much lol, and i got like 4 errors..


----------



## Jet

Net Scores

1. Bismark: 103 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. leetkyle: 92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. didyouknowthat: 87  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. magicman: *72 * 
5. [-OMEGA-]: *67*
6. calumn: *65*
7. Apj101: *64*
8. The_Other_One: *60*
9. Serenade_me: *59*
10. Warriorhazard: *59*
11. Jet: *57*
12. deankenny: *54*
13. a123: *53*
14. Rambo: *64*
15. Starwarsman: 36
16. Archangel: 34
17. Bramp: 30
18. jp198780: 30
19. successfulerror: 18

Bold for scores over 50


----------



## Bramp

Jet said:


> jimmymac: 82
> magicman: 72
> [-OMEGA-]: 67
> Apj101: 64
> The_Other_One: 60
> calumn: 58
> Jet: 57
> deankenny: 54
> Rambo: 51
> Starwarsman: 36
> Archangel: 34
> Bramp: 30
> successfulerror: 18



Hey let type from the fly and i'll move up 7 spaces HAHAHAHA


----------



## Verve

are we allowed to take it again to boost our rankings? Thanks to Jet, I'm feeling competitive now


----------



## Jet

Starwarsman said:


> are we allowed to take it again to boost our rankings? Thanks to Jet, I'm feeling competitive now



I have


----------



## calumn

Ive done it again and got a net speed of 65 WPM.
Heres the pic:


----------



## a123

i got 53! i'm pretty satisfied with that... enough to get me through school hahaha


----------



## jimmymac

pretty sure i can do a fair bit faster than my first one listed, will do it when i can be bothered to sit at me desk properly


----------



## Rambo

Ok. I have gone from 51 WPM to 64 WPM. Jet - update the table!


----------



## Warriorhazzard

I hate school keyboards. Although I did get a 69 wma but deleted it.  This is what I have and since I almost have to go to class I cant do anything else (for now),,,,,,...... Pic. uploading..............still uploading...........still...FINALLY


----------



## leetkyle

Second try: Very happy with that result 






First i think ^_^


----------



## Bizmark

First try:



103WPM 99% accuracy.


----------



## leetkyle

Bizmark said:


> First try:
> 
> 
> 
> 103WPM 99% accuracy.



Official geek above ^^  103 and 99%!


----------



## Serenade_Me

eh, not so bad


----------



## Serenade_Me

Bizmark said:


> First try:
> 
> 
> 
> 103WPM 99% accuracy.



holy crap
we have a winner!
hahahah

(these are the moments I wish I could type in cap locks Hahah)


----------



## diduknowthat

ahaha low accuracy but decently fast, must have been all the aim messsages


----------



## Serenade_Me

that's really good!

I think I lost a lot of my wpm because I usually look at the key board like half the time when I type. Hahaha Oh well.


----------



## Jet

Net Scores

1. Bizmark: 103 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. leetkyle: 92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. didyouknowthat: 87  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. jimmymac: *82 *
5. magicman: *72 * 
6. [-OMEGA-]: *67*
7. calumn: *65*
8. Apj101: *64*
9. Rambo: *64*
10. The_Other_One: *60*
11. Serenade_me: *59*
12. Warriorhazard: *59*
13. Jet: *57*
14. deankenny: *54*
15. a123: *53*
16. Starwarsman: 36
17. Archangel: 34
18. Bramp: 30
19. jp198780: 30
20. successfulerror: 18

Bold for scores over 50


----------



## Bizmark

Jet said:


> 1. Bismark: 103


I hate to be a pain, but can you please change the name from *Bismark* to  *Bizmark*, as that is my username? Thanks.


----------



## jimmymac

and whats with my complete deletion from the scores 

will have another go tomorrow once more awake and see how i do


----------



## ceewi1




----------



## Bizmark

apj101 said:
			
		

> use the material from the Wizard of Oz over a test time of 1 min





			
				diduknowthat said:
			
		

> ahaha low accuracy but decently fast, must have been all the aim messsages


Invalid test. You were supposed to do Wizard of Oz, not Strategic Alliances with Competitors.


----------



## kobaj

Im happy sitting on top of a score of 60WPM.


----------



## Zovistograt

ugh...I'm not posting my other stats because I got half the words misspelled, but I have a net of 60 wpm which isn't bad.


----------



## computermaineack

Net speed of 84WPM...not too shabby.


----------



## jp198780

damnn, some people on here can type fast as hell , i type all slow and shit aha, well not slow..


----------



## Saurian

101 wpm net, 10 errors, 91 wpm total, 90% accuracy. That was cold. 

give me a couple runs, and I'm sure I'll hit 110 with 2 errors. 

Guess I'm not as rusty as I thought..


----------



## bratton

92 wpm
89% accuracy
82 net wpm


i make lots of mistakes... must learn dvorak


----------



## X24

105
100%
105

thats a little less then my record at school


----------



## Verve

its a little easier to believe when we see the screenshot


----------



## X24

i have a pic but i don't have a image uploader at the moment and to attach a clip it has to be tiny (19.5kbs) so i guess tommarow i'll have to find an image uploader to show u guys it.


----------



## computermaineack

X24 said:


> i have a pic but i don't have a image uploader at the moment and to attach a clip it has to be tiny (19.5kbs) so i guess tommarow i'll have to find an image uploader to show u guys it.



www.imageshack.us


----------



## gamerman4

Starwarsman said:


> its a little easier to believe when we see the screenshot



how? photoshop can improve your typing skills by as much as you want.


----------



## Verve

gamerman4 said:


> how? photoshop can improve your typing skills by as much as you want.



I said easier. I know some people can run a pic through PS, but not the majority. It does add something to your credibility.


----------



## Buzz1927

25 wpm
10 errors
net score 15 wpm.


----------



## diduknowthat

Bizmark said:


> Invalid test. You were supposed to do Wizard of Oz, not Strategic Alliances with Competitors.



lol fine, here's another test doing the wizard of oz.


----------



## leetkyle

lot of people hitting my 92WPM net.. time for another go


----------



## Jet

Net Scores
1.X24: 105 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Bizmark: 103 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. leetkyle: 92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Ceewi1: 92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. didyouknowthat: 92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Honorable Mention* Saurian: *91* 

7. computermaineack: *84*
8. jimmymac: *82 *
8. bratton: *82*
10. magicman: *72 * 
11. [-OMEGA-]: *67*
12. calumn: *65*
13. Apj101: *64*
13. Rambo: *64*
15. The_Other_One: *60*
15. kobaj: *60*
15. Zovistograt: *60*
18. Serenade_me: *59*
18. Warriorhazard: *59*
18. Jet: *59*
21. deankenny: *54*
22. a123: *53*
23. Starwarsman: 36
24. Archangel: 34
25. Bramp: 30
25. jp198780: 30
27. successfulerror: 18
28. Buzz1927: 15

Bold for scores over 50


----------



## leetkyle

Jet said:


> Bold for scores over 5




you mean 50 ^__^


----------



## Jet

leetkyle said:


> you mean 50 ^__^



LOl!


----------



## computermaineack

Jet said:


> Bold for scores over 50



Well, seeing as there are only 6 people who don't have over 50 on that list...maybe you should only bold for over 55? or 60?


----------



## Archangel

Jet said:


> 15. The_Other_One: *60*
> 15. kobaj: *60*
> 15. Zovistograt: *60*
> 18. Serenade_me: *59*
> 18. Warriorhazard: *59*
> 18. Jet: *59*
> 21. deankenny: *54*
> 22. a123: *53*
> 23. Starwarsman: 36
> 24. Archangel: 34
> 25. Bramp: 30
> 25. jp198780: 30
> 27. successfulerror: 18
> 28. Buzz1927: 15
> 
> Bold for scores over 50



wrong... mine was 34 with 20 mistakes..    im at 14 netto


----------



## Bizmark

Reclaiming the gold:



107WPM, 96% accuracy.


----------



## Jet

Net Scores
1.Bizmark: 109 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. X24: 105 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. leetkyle: 92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Ceewi1: 92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. didyouknowthat: 92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Honorable Mention* Saurian: *91* 

7. computermaineack: *84*
8. jimmymac: *82 *
8. bratton: *82*
10. kobaj: 76
11. magicman: *72 * 
12. [-OMEGA-]: *67*
13. calumn: *65*
14. Apj101: *64*
14. Rambo: *64*
16. The_Other_One: 60
16. Zovistograt: 60
18. Serenade_me: 59
18. Warriorhazard: 59
18. Jet: 59
21. deankenny: 54
22. a123: 53
23. Starwarsman: 36
24. Bramp: 30
24. jp198780: 30
26. successfulerror: 18
27. Buzz1927: 15
28. Archangel: 14 


Bold for scores over 60 (Not including 60)


----------



## computermaineack

Jet, do you really have nothing better to do?


----------



## JamesBart

successfulerror said:


> i got 18 WPM with 3 errors lol I ROCKS



LOL! you do rock!


----------



## JamesBart

im not even gunna bother taking the test! i aint fast enough!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

35WPM... no need to post the screenie. However, I do not like these WPM tests because the force you to see what you have to type and then basically have to retype what you see. I think the tests which actually come from what you hear are more natural. I type waaaay faster when it's straight from my head or when I am typing up something that I hear.

JAN


----------



## Jet

computermaineack said:


> Jet, do you really have nothing better to do?



It doesn't take long..


----------



## computermaineack

Jet said:


> It doesn't take long..



Lol...okay...


----------



## OvenMaster

65wpm - 5 errors = *60wpm net speed* 
Tom


----------



## kobaj

Jet said:


> Bold for scores over 60 (Not including 60)



Noooo, must be *bold*!





Yes, now Im in the top ten.


----------



## Archangel

jancz3rt said:


> 35WPM... no need to post the screenie. However, I do not like these WPM tests because the force you to see what you have to type and then basically have to retype what you see. I think the tests which actually come from what you hear are more natural. I type waaaay faster when it's straight from my head or when I am typing up something that I hear.
> 
> JAN




you know, i can actually only agree with that..   Retyping something i read is very slow,.. but typing something i just have in mind already is faster (at least for me)


----------



## SirKenin

I would just trip over my own fingers.


----------



## pokemon87654

55 WPM, at 92% eh not bad for teaching myself. haha...


----------



## diduknowthat

I tried one with my finger warmed up


----------



## Nini

You people are crazy >>.<<  104... I'd be braiding my fingers if i typed that fast


----------



## X24

New record for me...lol just took it agian since i saw this thread and i improved by 1, 106wpm net, i had 107 but 1 error


----------



## mega10169

57WPM at 93%. Now I know I can do better than that.


----------



## jimmymac

7,243,322 WPM with 99% accuracy..........accidentaly didnt  take a screenshot but hey ho


----------



## s_m_w_d

I absolutely hate these things I honestly dont see then being an accurate way of telling how fast you can type.


----------



## Ku-sama

its how fast you can copy something, they need to make one that lets you type what you want


----------



## Bobo

101wpm....sorry I don't have a screenie   I'll do it again later


----------



## X24

i'm used to these things, i have had computers class from 6th to 9th grade here
they get boring......


----------



## DCIScouts

Hm... only 60 WPM gross and 59 WPM net at 97% efficiency..., need to do a bit better than that...


----------



## Redbull{wings}

54 net wpm, i took typing class but i hated the feel of how you're "supposed" to type I don't really know how they can tell you how to type I mean as long as the keys get pressed...but anyway when the teacher looked away i used my own version which probably didn't help in the long run but eh


----------



## g4m3rof1337

how fast do u type?


 Fast Enough

I dont like being told what to type, but if iam adding to my novel, or typing at my will its fast, and i look at the screen


----------



## bamhm182

I got like 23 words per minute, but I'm TIRED right now, because it's like 4 AM and had a crazy day yesterday(I'm starting to see things, I thought I just saw a big flash in the other room) So I should be getting to bed, I'll take a real test later to see what my speed when I'm in my normal state of mind is.

View attachment 1645


----------

